# [SOLVED] Monitor Resolution - Dsub out of range



## Angelofspeed

Hello!

I just came home and turned on my computer, and the monitor didn't turn on. So I realized the house cleaner must have inadvertently unplugged it (it was loose). Anyway, I plugged it back in, and logged onto my desktop, but only to find the resolution messed up. Currently, the resolution is set to 1600 by 1024 px (which hurts my eyes), and when I try to move it up to 1600 by 1200, it goes black and says dsub out of range. It further doesn't give me the option of 1900 by 1024 that I think I used to have earlier... 

Any guidance on what I should do? I've never had this problem before and have switched the resolution on my monitor before without problem.

I have a widescreen LG monitor.

(I also recently installed a new fan and hard-drive if that might have anything to do with it)


----------



## JimE

*Re: Monitor Resolution - Dsub out of range*

Try updating/reinstalling the video drivers.


----------



## digitalkid122

*Re: Monitor Resolution - Dsub out of range*

When you boot your computer go into safe mode with vga


----------



## Angelofspeed

*Re: Monitor Resolution - Dsub out of range*



Dogg said:


> Try updating/reinstalling the video drivers.


Thank you, this solved my issue =)

I was able to set my resolution back to my 1920 x 1080 px (native)!


----------



## JimE

you're welcome


----------

